# Aiki News Magazine



## vince1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can find and purchase the magazine that is discontinued Aiki News.


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 10, 2018)

Aiki News went on-line as Aikido Journal back in 1994. I've no idea who may have saved back issues, but as that was 24 years ago, there probably aren't many around. It is my understanding that Aikido Journal is in a bit of flux since Stan Prannin, creator of Aiki News and Aikido Journal, passed away last year. However, the journal is still alive and kicking, so you may have some luck finding back issues by going there and  asking.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Aiki News went on-line as Aikido Journal back in 1994. I've no idea who may have saved back issues, but as that was 24 years ago, there probably aren't many around. It is my understanding that Aikido Journal is in a bit of flux since Stan Prannin, creator of Aiki News and Aikido Journal, passed away last year. However, the journal is still alive and kicking, so you may have some luck finding back issues by going there and  asking.


You are correct that AJ is going through some changes. I've been half-following their goings on, and they seem to be getting settled into their new approach.


----------



## vince1 (Jan 11, 2018)

I did email AJ yesterday asking about back issues but yet to receive a reply. Currently my teacher is loaning issues to me but would like to start my own library.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2018)

It looks like the complete back issues were made available in PDF form on DVD. However Amazon is out of stock and the only sites I've found which have it available are European, so I'm not sure how easy it would be to get it shipped to the States.


----------



## vince1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Aiki Journal did reply back explaining that they do not have old copies of Aiki News magazines. However they may in the future put past archived issues on pdf to be sold to the public.


----------

